# John deere 325



## jd325 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey anyone own a John Deere 325 I have a 99 model


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I almost bought one. Excellent units. What do you think of yours?


----------



## jd325 (Jul 21, 2012)

I love it it's the best one I think it's better then this new crap they call a tractor


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes indeed. I had a 316 that I just sold.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,jd325 ! What engine is in that ? I have the 317,with the kohler twin.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

jhngardner367 said:


> Welcome to the forum,jd325 ! What engine is in that ? I have the 317,with the kohler twin.


http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/000/5/8/584-john-deere-325-engine.html


----------



## jd325 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you and I think it is a 18 hp Kawasaki FH531V I'm not to sure


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

From what I've heard that is a really good engine. Some don't like water-cooled,because of extra costs,but I haven't heard of any major problems on them.


----------



## jd325 (Jul 21, 2012)

Well it had to be replaced twice I don't remember why


----------

